# Book Title Game



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Same as the song title game but with a little extra challenge, you must have read the book.


Time Enough for Love : Robert Heinlein


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A Time to Kill - John Grisham

Lousy book. Rather embarrassed that I've read it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

To Kill a Mocking Bird - Harper Lee

WM


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The Moon is *a* Harsh Misstress - Robert Heinlein


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

By the light of the moon- Dean Koontz


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Moo - Jane Smiley

Almost the whole word. Think it counts?

WM


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

_*Moo*_nrise - Ben Bova


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Red Storm Rising - Tom Clancy


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Red Planet - Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Out of the Silent Planet - CS Lewis


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

The Naked Empire - Terry Goodkind


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Foundation and Empire - Isaac Asimov


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Empire: How Britain Made the Modern World - Niall Ferguson

(A nonfiction book, obviously.)


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The Lost World - Michael Crichton


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

The Eye of the World - Robert Jordan

First book in a series called the Wheel of Time. Much like Tolkien.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The Far Side of The World - Patrick O'Brian 

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Brave New World - Aldous Huxley


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

The Complete Works _*of*_ William Shakespeare

And to be less silly - I vote we can't use words like The and Of and such..

Three _*Men*_ in a Boat - Jerome K. Jerome


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

Shackleton's _Boat_ Journey: F. A. Worsley


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Journey to the Center of the Earth - Jules Verne


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Battlefield Earth - L Ron Hubbard

Trust me a much better book than a movie


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

The Last Battle - C. S. Lewis

And _I _vote that if you've read the book chime right in. Let's not try to regulate an informal game, hmm?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Last of the Mohicans - James Fenimore Cooper


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The Last Precinct - Patricia Cornwell


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I _have_ to revive this thread.

America: The Last Best Hope (Volume I): From the Age of Discovery to a World at War - Bill Bennett

That title should have something for everyone.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Sex in America - Edward Laumann, Robert T Michael, and Gina Kolata 

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What's So Great About America - Dinesh D'Souza


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good to Great: Why Some Companies Make the Leap...and Others Don't - Jim Collins

(Yeah, I mainly read non-fiction.  But at least they have long titles!)


----------

